# Sweet Thicket Farms 1rst born, Sable



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How sweet  Congrats!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Now if my other girls would deliver, I could rest much easier.....5 more to go. I am sure a couple of them have twins. My sire is a triplet himself


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a question.....what should I feel on top of their head where their horns are suppose to be? Knots? I feel nothing on her head.


----------



## kbluebkeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Often times with doe babies it takes a couple of days (sometimes longer) before you can feel their horn buds......boys are more prominent.......my newest doe babies were small and they are one week old today and I can just barely discern where their buds are.........


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats. Bucklings you can usually feel within a few days. On my does it can sometimes be a week or so before I start to feel buds. This is on ND's


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

It's so hard to leave the house when u are waiting on kids to arrive! Do y'all think I need to be concerned about Moms udders getting smaller Sable will be a week old this Saturday


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, adorable 


Moms udder getting smaller: if she has a week old kid nursing, yes, it is normal, that means the kid is nursing well.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I made I to town and back without missing anything.....Lol, feel like a dummy asking about the udder question....just kind of looked liked one side was drying up. : D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No kiddo's when going to town and back, oh darn, sorry about that, it happens a lot that way, but I guess not this time, LOL

You are not a dummy at all, if one side is being nursed,by both kids, pick a kid and train, to the ignored side, make it the same kid every time. The kid will make it it's own. If you have to milk out just a little, if it is being ignored then, do so, if it looks tight, to make her comfortable and before putting a kid on her, if she doesn't want that side nursed.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Would not post picture and text, but I have two girls that look like they will pop! And the other 3 carrying down under the barrel.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow she is huge and looking closer. Happy kidding


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Well of course she kidded while we had a reaction out of town.....our neighbors ck'd our animals at 7 everything was fine went back I guess a few hrs later ....I have a set of twins, and I guess that our LGD cleaned the kids before a Mom did and now she is rejecting the kids! Any suggestions? Do I make them bottle fed babies or should I work with Mom to accept them.....my neighbor said she butted one of them pretty bad! Can't get home soon enough!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she dropped her afterbirth, rub it all over the kids, from head to tail really good. Tie up mom and one back leg, the one you are working from, so she can't kick, milk out just enough to make her comfortable, put the kids one at a time on her teat to nurse. 

Is she a first time momma?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> If she dropped her afterbirth, rub it all over the kids, from head to tail really good. Tie up mom and one back leg, the one you are working from, so she can't kick, milk out just enough to make her comfortable, put the kids one at a time on her teat to nurse.
> 
> Is she a first time momma?


Yes she is, can kids tell if they are being rejected? I was able to hold hr against the wall in the barn and let them nurse. By late this evening ....the kids didnt want her milk......it was like they knew she didn't want them.....I brought them in the house with me tonight....I didn't trust her to be alone with them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she hitting or pushing them?

If not, I would pen her up with her kids alone to bond, go out every couple of hours and get the kids to nurse. Unless, you feel they are now better suited for bottle babies.

If the mom is kicking at them, when they try to nurse, it is normal for First timers, if you have to tie her up and one back leg, do so.
It is when they are trying to hurt the kids, is when they should be pulled from her. Momma may need to be taught to be a momma, but use your best judgment.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Is she hitting or pushing them?
> 
> If not, I would pen her up with her kids alone to bond, go out every couple of hours and get the kids to nurse. Unless, you feel they are now better suited for bottle babies.
> 
> ...


UPDATE

We took the twins out this morning and held her while they nursed, she kicks them...we held one leg up while the hubby held her head....this worked fine......she butts them hard....it's not a warning. Happy she is releasing milk still.now I have them all situated to my liking.....I have the twins inside the pen with her, but the kids are in a metal crate.....they fed off of her at lunch and we will go back out and feed this afternoon and again before bedtime.....we will stay on this schedule till she either bonds or until they get on feed.....I will let them out to play with the other kids when I am in the pasture. Think this will work....just wish it weren't so dang hot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she is being mean, you may have to bottle feed or continue using her the way you are to feed them. 
I am trying to picture how many feeding times you are feeding them on momma.They believe they need more nourishment from momma, more often though, to get enough and how long they nurse. How are their tummies, full.medium, empty feeling?

Being in a crate, not sure if that will work, if it is hot out. They could overheat in there. 

Usually, if the Momma's are really mean, not just a slight nudge or light kick, from trying to nurse, they won't accept them. A week goes by, it definitely won't work, that is giving her a lot of time. 

What has it been, 4 days now?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> If she is being mean, you may have to bottle feed or continue using her the way you are to feed them.
> I am trying to picture how many feeding times you are feeding them on momma.They believe they need more nourishment from momma, more often though, to get enough and how long they nurse. How are their tummies, full.medium, empty feeling?
> 
> Being in a crate, not sure if that will work, if it is hot out. They could overheat in there.
> ...


She is a little better, I have a fan in the barn.....the kids are in a metal crate, not a plastic enclosed one. I go out in the mornings, feed everybody. This morning she ate and the twins nursed, all I had to do was stand over her. Then everybody goes out for play time and we nurse occasionally. I have meany with a collar on and tied to a tree. I sit next to her in a chair and hold her while the twins catch a snack. I hold her if necessary.....(mostly) . Then when the herd settles down for morning naps I put them in crate and I come in for lunch. Almost time to go out around 2 in the afternoon, then nap till like 4-5 then repeat of the morning, playtime till dark!

She had the twins Saturday morning! Think I should bottle feed too?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Bayouslug said:


> She is a little better, I have a fan in the barn.....the kids are in a metal crate, not a plastic enclosed one. I go out in the mornings, feed everybody. This morning she ate and the twins nursed, all I had to do was stand over her. Then everybody goes out for play time and we nurse occasionally. I have meany with a collar on and tied to a tree. I sit next to her in a chair and hold her while the twins catch a snack. I hold her if necessary.....(mostly) . Then when the herd settles down for morning naps I put them in crate and I come in for lunch. Almost time to go out around 2 in the afternoon, then nap till like 4-5 then repeat of the morning, playtime till dark!
> 
> She had the twins Saturday morning! Think I should bottle feed too?


Also, how long is the powdered milk good for once you make it up?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Bayouslug said:


> Also, how long is the powdered milk good for once you make it up?


Babies tummies are good, pee and pooping good. Playing good.....I have another Momma and baby that are in the barn on their own!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Ms Ice and her kid (doe) picking names is tough....this baby is as big as my 1wk old kid Sable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.

Sounds like, they are getting enough, if they are full and happy.

Mixed milk, if left in the fridge, I believe is good for the day any way. I would make up a new batch each time, if you can.

Wasn't sure on the crate, glad it is more open and you have a fan. circulating the air.

If you don't have to hold her, and she is getting better, there may be a chance, she may take them back. Have you allowed them together in the barn loose, to see if she has changed her disposition about her kids?

On bottle feeding, it would be a good idea, to give just a little, so they know the bottle as well. Because, it is up in the air right now, if she will take care of them or if they will be bottle babies. As time goes by, if we don't teach them the bottle, they may not adapt to it later. So feeding small meals, especially if they are getting enough from momma and their bellies feel good, is a good thing. Momma's milk is always best, but if it comes to bottle feeding then do so, if you feel it is needed for a supplement. If momma has enough milk, they should be fine, you can also milk mom and feed it to them in a bottle. If momma is over filled with milk. Or do like you are doing often. 

Again, they are adorable


----------

